# 1,000,000th post



## Tabarnak Smokeblower (Jul 10, 2003)

Hello all,

I'm not sure about the way the forum tallies posts (we're at 927,000 right now), but if we ever reach 1,000,000 posts, will something special happen (akin to Mark's 12,345th member count up count down count it all around)? No, i'm not hoping for free stuff, but is 1,000,000 posts an impressing landmark for an internet community? (I don't subscribe to many) Should there be somekind of celebration?

TS, just wondering...


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Jul 10, 2003)

When I first read this I thought Crothian had finally done it...


----------



## Grishnak (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes something will happen on the 1,000,000th post, all D&D players will donate their D&D materials to me  
Would be a nice thought that something would be there like a signed copy of a book by whatever author you asked for.


----------



## Tabarnak Smokeblower (Jul 10, 2003)

Moe Ronalds said:
			
		

> *When I first read this I thought Crothian had finally done it... *




Hehe, not yet, not yet, although he has the greatest chance of actually getting the 1,000,000th ENWorld post.

For people who hang out a lot in diffrent forums, is a 1,000,000 posts (cumulative) an accomplishment for an online community, or is it blatantly ordinary?

TS


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Jul 10, 2003)

1 Million? 

Doom Doom Doom

The boards will break, be down for 2 weeks and we will
have a new version of the boards again, with everyone at postcount zero !


----------



## Mark (Jul 10, 2003)

Tabarnak Smokeblower said:
			
		

> *...if we ever reach 1,000,000 posts, will something special happen(?) *




Oddly enough, the rest of us were just discussing that in the secret "No Tabarnaks Forum"  We'll let you know...


----------



## shadoe (Jul 10, 2003)

Moe Ronalds said:
			
		

> *When I first read this I thought Crothian had finally done it... *




You know, that was my first thought as well. Oh well some time next year I might make it to 200 posts.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 10, 2003)

Given the number of incarnations these boards have had (4? 5?), I'm sure we're well beyond the actual 1,000,000th post by now!


----------



## SpikeyFreak (Jul 10, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Given the number of incarnations these boards have had (4? 5?), I'm sure we're well beyond the actual 1,000,000th post by now!  *



Yes, but with you as the head hancho?

--Absent Spikey


----------



## Morrus (Jul 10, 2003)

SpikeyFreak said:
			
		

> *
> Yes, but with you as the head hancho?
> 
> --Absent Spikey *




I think there have been 3 since I took over.  I honestly can't remember.

And then there were 3 during the Eric Noah days, too, if I remember correctly.  So we're looking at a total of, maybe, 6 incarnations.


----------



## Drawmack (Jul 10, 2003)

At one million posts Fl will sink into the ocean.


----------



## Tabarnak Smokeblower (Jul 10, 2003)

Hmm MY post is moved to Meta's, whereas The Sigil's stays in General?

FINE. Next time I want to be taken seriously I'll give away a ton of stuff.

*wanders off, grumbling all the while*


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 12, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think there have been 3 since I took over.  I honestly can't remember.
> 
> And then there were 3 during the Eric Noah days, too, if I remember correctly.  So we're looking at a total of, maybe, 6 incarnations. *




Just like Zion.  Whoa.

You know, with approximately 15,000 posts of his own, and 1,000,000 total on the boards, do you realize that Crothian accounts for about 1.5% of all the posts here?  More than one in a hundred.  That's disturbing.


----------

